# New pics of Peaches



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Peaches @ 5 months







...</span>


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is especially cute!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She's lovely!


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

SHES ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She is beautiful, how much does she weigh? you have taken some great pictures, have you started a furbaby book?


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Jul 2 2005, 05:29 PM
> *She is beautiful, how much does she weigh? you have taken some great pictures, have you started a furbaby book?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77340*


[/QUOTE]


<span style="font-family:Times">hi there...thanks for your nice comments. Peaches weighs about 7 lbs (she doesnt look like it but she's a heavy weight







). I havent started a furbaby album yet but Id like to. Its so hard to take pics of her, shes a wiggler...</span>


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, Peaches is beautiful! She doesn't look like she's 7 lbs! What a sweetie you have


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

You certainly are one lucky mommy! Peaches is SO adorable!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How adorable!!!





















What a cutie pie!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwww! What a supermodel! I love her tilting head poses!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 2 2005, 06:21 PM
> *She's lovely!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Gosh, Rex...are you just 1# 10 ounces at 10 months? Wow...you're a pretty little whipper snapper! If mommy hadn't fixed me, I think I'd have a huge crush on you!!  I'm a big girl and could swallow you whole, though..haha......but my mommy still loves me and calls me her "Baby Girl" and "Little Girl" no matter how big I am !


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Peaches is a cutie pie!! We bought same hair clips for Miko (but in black) and they look so cute on him too. But then I chopped off his hair


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom+Jul 3 2005, 09:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh, Rex...are you just 1# 10 ounces at 10 months? Wow...you're a pretty little whipper snapper! If mommy hadn't fixed me, I think I'd have a huge crush on you!!  I'm a big girl and could swallow you whole, though..haha......but my mommy still loves me and calls me her "Baby Girl" and "Little Girl" no matter how big I am !
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77488
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am 5.2 pounds! Probably a lot less now after my hair cut! I have never seen a girl Maltese other than my fur-Mommy! Your a cutie too!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

So cute!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, she's beautiful


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

what a cutie pa-tootie!!! a perfect angel!!


----------

